# Scaling a LT Stirling Cycle engine



## JimHs (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a 6 inch Low Temperature Differential Stirling engine plan and want to build a 4 inch version.  Does anybody have any reference or experience doing this?  Does it all scale at the same ratio?
Thanks,
Jim


----------

